# Ackie Breeding



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,
I recently bought Ackies have started to breed. The substrate I am using in my enclosure is soil and sand mix. I am worried that she will lay the eggs and that I wont notice as they dig all the time. Should I remove all the substrate and replace with newspaper and put a laying bin in there so she only has one place to lay her eggs?
Any in put would be greatly useful.
Regards


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

It has been over 30 days now and my Ackie has still not produced any eggs. She has dug burrows and been in them for days but still nothing. Every time she fills in a burrow I have gone to check it and then she digs in the same place again.

The male has also started to mount her again making me think that she has laid them somewhere else in the viv or they were mock mating all along.

I am really confused by this whole thing.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Are you 100% sure you have pair? Have you seen them properly locked together? Does she look gravid? Should be able to easily tell if she is.
I wouldn't put them on newspaper but keep your soil/sand substrate & i would also provide the nest box. Make the box at least 12" deep & bigger the better & keep it nice & damp. When i used to breed monitors i had heat mats under the laying boxes too. Also have a lid & have a hole in the top, preferably only big enough for the female to get in, though this does depend if there is a size difference in your animals. Fill the box right to the top with damp soil/play sand mix.
You should be able to tell if she has laid as the substrate in the box will be all smoothed over & flat, once she has finished. You should also be able to see a noticeable size/shape difference in your female too.


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok I will put a large box of substrate in there today. No I am not 100% sure I have a pair as they were not able to be sexed at purchase, however I think due to their appearances they are male and female. Yes she has started to look bigger as well. I just hope that she lays soon and does not become egg bound.


----------



## samc31 (Mar 10, 2014)

does any one know anyone that sells ackies in the south west/west they all seem to be sold in the east :banghead: :2wallbang: :crazy:


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

I put a large box of substrate in the viv however not interested. My female is looking much thinner now and not gravid. I have search every burrow and have found nothing. Is it possible that my male ackie has eaten the eggs? If they mate again should I split them up after they are done mating until I am sure she has laid her eggs.

Thanks


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

SticKyLic0uS said:


> I put a large box of substrate in the viv however not interested. My female is looking much thinner now and not gravid. I have search every burrow and have found nothing. Is it possible that my male ackie has eaten the eggs?


Possibly.... but more likely she has reabsorbed the eggs, if she was gravid to start with. Also the females do swell when ovulating & if the mating was unsuccessful, she has just gone back to her normal size.


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank You for all of the replies and help I have been given on this thread. You will be pleased to hear that will I was turning the substrate I came across 4 white eggs. Although they may now be dead, it is very relieving to know that my female is alright. I am also very happy to know that I have a breeding pair of Ackies .


----------



## trvrtemp (Nov 26, 2012)

thats good. i always put my female in to a breeding viv after 21 days of mating finishing, with a see through container about 12" deep of sand/top soil in it she will lay her eggs at the bottom of it and i can see the eggs without turning it all out.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent news & congratulations.
Don't give up on the eggs either. Had similar experience myself on a couple of occasions while digging them up. Dropped a couple, which turned up side down. When i put them in the egg box, i made a note of which ones i'd dropped. All still hatched & hatchling's were fine.


----------

